# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  EduExo kit, robotic exoskeleton kit for STEM education, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Volker Bartenbach

Website - eduexo.com

youtube.com/@eduexo4550

"EduExo: The First Robotic Exoskeleton Kit for STEM Education" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

EduExo Kickstarter trailer

Published on May 8, 2017

----------

